# USA vs GBR in the first round...



## andyjeffries (Aug 6, 2012)

Paige vs Sarah!  Come on Team GB!!!

http://www.gbtaekwondo.co.uk/usrdata/Olympics/-67kg.pdf


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 6, 2012)

Also, a tough opening fight for TJ for USA against Tazegul:

http://www.gbtaekwondo.co.uk/usrdata/Olympics/-68kg.pdf

I really like TJ (I've become a huge fan since people on here told me who the guy on Sobretaekwondo videos was) but I fancy Tazegul to win his division (saw him at the Europeans and he was on a completely different level!)


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Paige vs Sarah!  Come on Team GB!!!



Go Paige!!  U.S.A.!!  U.S.A.!!


----------



## ATC (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Also, a tough opening fight for TJ for USA against Tazegul:
> 
> http://www.gbtaekwondo.co.uk/usrdata/Olympics/-68kg.pdf
> 
> I really like TJ (I've become a huge fan since people on here told me who the guy on Sobretaekwondo videos was) but I fancy Tazegul to win his division (saw him at the Europeans and he was on a completely different level!)


TJ and Servet fought at the WC with Servet beating him with a TKO back kick. However, TJ was on par with Servet until that back kick. Plus the back kick hit a little low. They were not using EP systems at the time. I would not have scored the back kick as it seemed low to me. TJ try to tell them that he got hit in the groin but they just counted him out. Should be a good match.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 6, 2012)

Steven Lopez against Azizov (ranked Nr 1)


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 6, 2012)

Markku P said:


> Steven Lopez against Azizov (ranked Nr 1)



Yeah, I've got tickets for that morning.  Just got to make sure I get there really early as the fight's at 9:15...


----------



## Markku P (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Yeah, I've got tickets for that morning.  Just got to make sure I get there really early as the fight's at 9:15...



Our time 10:15 so just after my breakfast. I will stay home and watch everything from net. After this week my 8 weeks summer vacation is over


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Yeah, I've got tickets for that morning. Just got to make sure I get there really early as the fight's at 9:15...




If it's got the same atmosphere as all the other venues I expect you to come out of there hoarse! All the competitors so far from Andy Murray to the runners have said the crowds have been inspiring them to do great things! So do your bit!


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> If it's got the same atmosphere as all the other venues I expect you to come out of there hoarse! All the competitors so far from Andy Murray to the runners have said the crowds have been inspiring them to do great things! So do your bit!



I'm planning on it!  I've got tickets for Wednesday and Friday so I can use Thursday to let my voice recover 

That said I'm still not sure if I'm going to cheer for Lutalo... I'm still feeling very bitter/petty over the whole Aaron Cook issue...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> I'm planning on it! I've got tickets for Wednesday and Friday so I can use Thursday to let my voice recover
> 
> _That said I'm still not sure if I'm going to cheer for Lutalo... I'm still feeling very bitter/petty over the whole Aaron Cook issue_...



He's also been a bit arrogant, I think, in the media in the run up to the Olympics, I think he will have to win gold and nothing else to prove he was the one who should have been picked, if he falls at the first hurdle so to speak it will be unforgivable! I do wonder though what he thinks about this lol!
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...on-Cook-featured-in-Olympic-Park-adverts.html


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 6, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> That said I'm still not sure if I'm going to cheer for Lutalo... I'm still feeling very bitter/petty over the whole Aaron Cook issue...



Cook didn't end up getting on the team? Ridiculous. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Cook didn't end up getting on the team? Ridiculous.
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



Big scandal that actually made the main media I'm afraid. The short story is that Cook was left off because he chose to leave the official TKD team training, 3 times the British Olympic Commitee asked the TKD board to reconsider and three times they didn't chose him, the fact that Lutalo Mohammed's coach was on the selction commitee had I'm sure nothing to do with it.... 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...-Aaron-Cook-victim-sports-secret-society.html


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.thespread.com/sports-bet...ics-odds-taekwondo-china-favored#.UCCqZ9R5mK0

Odds


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.sportsmyriad.com/2012/07/2012-medal-projection-update-taekwondo/#more-2067



Predictions


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 7, 2012)

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/story/olympic-taekwondo-changes-rules-hopes-for-best-062012

More stuff!


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 7, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Paige vs Sarah! Come on Team GB!!!
> 
> http://www.gbtaekwondo.co.uk/usrdata/Olympics/-67kg.pdf


You're going down Brit boy! ha.ha.ha..USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2012)

As long as Sarah isn't having to fight the judges as she had to in the last Olympics.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 7, 2012)

miguksaram said:


> You're going down Brit boy! ha.ha.ha..USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!



Ha ha ha!

Hey, I'm supporting Lopez in the -80kg, that's fair enough surely...


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 8, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Hey, I'm supporting Lopez in the -80kg, that's fair enough surely...



I guess...I'm still supporting Cook for 2016.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 8, 2012)

miguksaram said:


> I guess...I'm still supporting Cook for 2016.



Depends which country he chooses.....


----------



## miguksaram (Aug 8, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Depends which country he chooses.....



We'll give you 3 Lopez's for your Cook. ha.ha.ha


----------



## ETinCYQX (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd love to see Sebastien Michaud do well, but I don't expect a medal.


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 8, 2012)

I watched the fights today with two co-workers and they loved it.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

ATC said:


> TJ and Servet fought at the WC with Servet beating him with a TKO back kick. However, TJ was on par with Servet until that back kick. Plus the back kick hit a little low. They were not using EP systems at the time. I would not have scored the back kick as it seemed low to me. TJ try to tell them that he got hit in the groin but they just counted him out. Should be a good match.



TJ lost 6-8 it was good fight!

//Markku


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 9, 2012)

Markku P said:


> TJ lost 6-8 it was good fight!



It's a shame TJ had to face Tazegul in the first round, I like both fighters but Tazegul is just absolutely amazing!  Well deserved victory...


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> It's a shame TJ had to face Tazegul in the first round, I like both fighters but Tazegul is just absolutely amazing!  Well deserved victory...




I think TJ will get medal today, I am pretty certain that a final will be Turkey-Iran.


----------



## crushing (Aug 9, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> As long as Sarah isn't having to fight the judges as she had to in the last Olympics.



As a Team USA boxing fan I can sympathize.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

Diana Lopez lost against CHI and it was golden point!


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got to stop reading this thread until I've seen the fights I wanted to watch (that's two I've found out the score for before seeing them...) :-(


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> I've got to stop reading this thread until I've seen the fights I wanted to watch (that's two I've found out the score for before seeing them...) :-(



Sorry, you don't see it as live broadcasting? ( Now I won't write results! )


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 9, 2012)

Markku P said:


> Sorry, you don't see it as live broadcasting? ( Now I won't write results! )



No, I have the BBC for live broadcasting ;-)  Don't worry though, keep posting the results.  I'm sure those that can't watch each match will be interested.


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 9, 2012)

Three Americans lose in first round!I think that TJ and Diana might have a shot at bronze.  Each of the fighters  they lost to will probably make the finals.TJ will probably fight GBR in the Repecharge.Peter Lopez from Peru lost his first fight!  He is actualy from California.


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> Three Americans lose in first round!I think that TJ and Diana might have a shot at bronze.  Each of the fighters  they lost to will probably make the finals.TJ will probably fight GBR in the Repecharge.Peter Lopez from Peru lost his first fight!  He is actualy from California.



Nah, GBR will get silver to Tazegul ;-)


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2012)

how do you count 3 american? Only Diana and TJ fought and lost so far.

Am i missing something?

Ah... i see, you were counting Peru...


----------



## andyjeffries (Aug 9, 2012)

And two Brits through to the semis!!!  Go on Team GB!!!


----------



## ATC (Aug 9, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> how do you count 3 american? Only Diana and TJ fought and lost so far.
> 
> Am i missing something?
> 
> Ah... i see, you were counting Peru...


There are a few American born athletes fighting for other countries. Peter Lopez is one of them. He was just counting him as an american as he was born and trained here in the States.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

Diana will have a shot for Bronze in 2 hours and Jade Jones (GB) are in Final! CHI will be tough


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 9, 2012)

TJ also fights for the Bronze.  I hope they both do well.

I've enjoyed today's fighting.  I only saw a few of the matches yesterday, and today's fighters seemed much more capable.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

Suvi Mikkonen from Finland just won against Diana Lopez! Now Bronze fight!!     ( By the way, I am from Finland )


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

TJ got Bronze!


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2012)

WAY TO GO TJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great fight.  Great head shot just before buzzer.... AWESOME.


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2012)

Markku P said:


> Suvi Mikkonen from Finland just won against Diana Lopez! Now Bronze fight!!     ( By the way, I am from Finland )



sorry...

taipei was pretty good...dominated entire fight..


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> sorry...
> 
> taipei was pretty good...dominated entire fight..



Yes, It was very clear and Taipei is world champion


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2012)

was there any reason why the GB fighter couldnt kick above the mid level??? every high kick he tried ended with him falling. he did not look very good at all. no wonde he lost.

OH AND F*** NBC and all these damn commercials every 5 minutes during the middle of the rounds.  I am sick and tired of seeing the same damn commercials during the fights


----------



## Markku P (Aug 9, 2012)

Jade Jones! GB! Olympic Champion! One ofe the biggest surprises so far! WOW!!


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 9, 2012)

way to go jade jones.  Good job winning gold for GB...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> way to go jade jones. Good job winning gold for GB...


All three golds for us yesterday were won by the girls! Probably the most notable was Nicola Adams winning the first gold ever for boxing ( not just for us the first medal evre for any female boxer), another step forward for the girls. More positive role models for girls.


----------



## Markku P (Aug 10, 2012)

Steven Lopez lost his first fight against Azerbaijan ( Ramin Azizov ) 2-3 points


----------



## Markku P (Aug 10, 2012)

andyjeffries said:


> Paige vs Sarah!  Come on Team GB!!!
> 
> http://www.gbtaekwondo.co.uk/usrdata/Olympics/-67kg.pdf



Page won! Sarah wasn't good enough today!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18914952

Well done Jade :sensei rei:.  A Welsh lass named Jones, who'd've thought it? ROFL.

A determined fighter, a TKD Olympic gold medalist and beautiful too .  Someone was near the front of the line when positive traits were being handed out :lol:.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sports...-an-olympic-gold-medal-winner-91466-31594067/

Llongyfarchiadau, miss Jones.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2012)

I know this is a TKD thread and I don't want to derail it but here is a link to the BBC broadcast of Nicola Adams at work:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19202678

The delight of it was not only her skill and her sporting behaviour after her win but her sheer joy in the moment - fabulous!


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 10, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I know this is a TKD thread and I don't want to derail it but



I'm also going to contribute to the non-derailing...

Clarissa Shields (17 yo) is also the first American woman to win Gold at Boxing.  article here

I just watched the Jade Jones replay, and it was a great match.


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 10, 2012)

lets go Paige....

how ironic would it be if the 2 NON-Lopezes medaled and the golden family didnt?


----------



## RobinTKD (Aug 10, 2012)

Crap day for GB today. Stevenson loses in the opening round, although this is her first competition in a long time, there's no way she could have been on form today. Mohammed loses in the quarter finals, he looked scrappy and nervous, nothing like what I witnessed at the euro's in may. Should have picked Cook!


----------



## d1jinx (Aug 10, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> lets go Paige....
> 
> how ironic would it be if the 2 NON-Lopezes medaled and the golden family didnt?



Perhaps my Third Eye spied a glimpse of the future...

LETS GO PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bronze medal Match


----------

